# Forum Home Renovation Electrical  Brivis HE30 service manual

## president_ltd

g'day, 
have a Brivis HE30 central heating, the one with the Networker panel.
it works great - have had it for just over 3 years now. 
about 5 months ago where we had to have Brivis out under warranty to replace a "sticking" thermostat that made the unit think it was getting excessive over-temp inside the unit (common problem apparently).
he also noticed that the unit was "cycling", often going over-temp internally then switching off the gas & putting fan on "highest speed" to clear it, and that would cycle around every few minutes.
he fixed that by adjusting the computer to a better fan-speed so it didn't cycle so much.  
now that the unit is just outside of its warranty, wouldn't you know it, there is another problem..... 
some ducting opened up under the house, so minimal heat, but easy enough to fix.  (use more duct tape).  that it opened up/split was probably due to a number of things, plumber/myself crawling over/under/manhandling some of the ducting under the house while doing graywater connections. 
where it opened up was in the main duct out from the unit, about 2 metres from the unit, where another temp sensor goes "into" the duct.  i taped it all back up, but since then there is a little spanner showing on the Networker panel, although the unit is otherwise working fine, generating good heat, all the rest. 
since its out of warranty, i'd rather not have another service callout fee (hundreds of $$) for what is likely a fault i've already cleared by re-attaching the ductwork. 
i don't suppose anyone here has the Brivis HE30 service manual from the "dealer" section of www.brivis.com.au that they'd be willing to post?   
cheers

----------


## droog

Hi President_ltd, 
Have not got a manual for this unit but if the ducting that you have fixed was the cause of the problem have you tried resetting the error codes ? 
See here for instructions.  http://www.brivis.com.au/web/BrivisI...c?OpenDocument 
Regards Dave

----------


## president_ltd

> Have not got a manual for this unit but if the ducting that you have fixed was the cause of the problem have you tried resetting the error codes ? 
> See here for instructions.  http://www.brivis.com.au/web/BrivisI...c?OpenDocument

  g'day Dave, 
actually, there is no error code, just a flashing spanner. 
i assume that means to then reference something on the outside unit LCD display when you take the cover off, but history has shown me that its a bit cryptic trying to figure out what the three-letter-acronyms on that display mean.  :Smilie:   
cheers.

----------


## president_ltd

ok, got a step further here.  the unit DOES give me an error number, its error # 31 on H01. 
since this isn't in any manual i have, i called Brivis, they tell me that its the AFRO sensor which is a safety thing that apparently detects "flame in the return outlet".  i.e. if its trying to set fire to the ductwork.  :Eek:  
its not considered a "critical problem" and as such doesn't stop the unit from operating.
error #31 specifically means that it has gone open-circuit on the sensor, so its burnt up or disconnected in some manner. 
through my google-fu skills, i found http://www.brivis.co.za/products_heating_ducting.html which does mention the "AFRO sensor".
i also found a TradeLink parts list (http://www.tradelink.com.au/trade/co...getfile&id=449) which has the sensor listed on page 162.  
would still love to have a copy of the service booklet if anyone here has it...

----------

